# Idling Problem



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Couldn't find a thread on this one:

93' Nissan Altima Se just started having problems. 

When not in gear (Park or Neutral) it idles at 2RPMs (A/C off, when A/C is on, it idles at 1700). When it is set to a gear (D, R, 1 or 2) it idles at 1000. This just came all of a sudden. What would be a systematical way of approaching this problem (a cost effective way, too)? Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Praetorian_1975 said:


> Couldn't find a thread on this one:
> 
> 93' Nissan Altima Se just started having problems.
> 
> When not in gear (Park or Neutral) it idles at 2RPMs (A/C off, when A/C is on, it idles at 1700). When it is set to a gear (D, R, 1 or 2) it idles at 1000. This just came all of a sudden. What would be a systematical way of approaching this problem (a cost effective way, too)? Your help is appreciated.


this sounds like a vacuum leak to me. do you hear any loud hissing sounds coming from the engine while its running?


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> this sounds like a vacuum leak to me. do you hear any loud hissing sounds coming from the engine while its running?



Don't hear any hissing so I do not think it's a vaccuum leak. Was thinking it could be the MAF sensor. Would cleaning out the throttle body out first be more of a remedy first? I looked into the Haynes Manual and didn't realize that it also could be a whole bunch of sensors (like VSS ir IAF), too.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont think that it would be the vss. iaf could be it, along with even something so simple as a loose distributor. did you check the throttle to see that its fully closing? id check as simple as you can first. also, be sure to check the ecu for any codes that might be stored.


----------

